

Saudi prince buys $300 million stake in Twitter - goodweeds
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/12/19/BUSU1MEB5J.DTL&tsp=1

======
Urmann
I would guess this is how he is diversifying

